# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Crate Shop Manager, Minnesota Street Project Art Services, San Francisco

## Chris Barber

Minnesota Street Project Art Services provides a comprehensive, concierge-based art collection management service to private collectors, galleries, and institutions. Adhering to the best art handling practices, we package, install, transport, inventory, and store artwork in conformance with museum standards. 100% of our profits go to supporting and sustaining Bay Area arts and culture. Our 50,000 ft2 storage facility, located in San Francisco, CA, features state-of the art environmental-control and security systems, as well as an attractive viewing room and photography facility.

We are currently looking for a Crate Shop Manager to join our team of arts professionals.


Responsibilities
Exhibits a friendly and approachable demeanor with all Minnesota Street Project clients, staff, and vendors, acting as a positive ambassador for Art Services, as well as the overall Project; maintains excellent relationships with clientele, including collectors, galleries, institutions, consultants, and other arts professionals, ensuring industry-leading client satisfaction.

Receives client crating and shipping requests and responds directly and in a timely manner; collaborates with our Client Services department to prioritize and expedite client requests.

Produces detailed estimates, diagrams, and timelines for jobs; manages all coordination to completion through our shared calendar and CRM.

Maintains heightened security of the CCSF (Certified Cargo Screening Facility), in accordance with TSA regulations; ensures that climate-controlled areas of the crating facility are within target ranges at all time; handles and stores client property with the utmost care and in accordance with museum standards.

Outputs crates and/or directs crate shop staff proactively and efficiently, fully utilizing hourly employees and adhering closely to estimated timelines and costs; ensures daily job information is clearly communicated to art handlers and all necessary paperwork (pack-out work orders, cut sheets, production diagrams) is created in advance of each job; works in conjunction with Registration and Project Management departments to schedules releases.

Manages the crate shop to highest cleanliness, safety, and ergonomic standards, all in accordance with OSHA; maintains all equipment; inventories and orders supplies and materials.

Administers and tracks orders placed with vendors on behalf of our clients, submitting applicable forms and client billing documentation to Accounting, in a timely manner; keeps shared spreadsheets current.

Reviews monthly invoices for all managed jobs, ensuring billed charges are within the original quoted range.

Attends weekly department meetings, as well as occasional programming events at 1275 Minnesota Street.

Performs other related duties as required.

Reports to Head Project Manager

Requirements
BA in Visual Arts, Humanities, Art History or equivalent required; MA preferred.

Minimum 3 years experience in an art shipping organization, museum, or gallery; must have first-hand art handling, crate design and production, and expertise of best art handling/packing standards and materials; knowledge of domestic and international shipping preferred.

Ability to quickly identify and resolve problems, effectively prioritize, and manage time efficiently, ensuring projects stay on schedule.

Demonstrated concern for detail, accuracy and precise execution of work; excellent communication skills, both verbally and written; highly organized.

Proficient with PC and Mac operating systems and software, including Adobe and Microsoft Suites and Filemaker Pro; knowledgeable with the G Suite, AutoCAD, Sketchup, and CRMs a plus.


How to Apply

Please email a single PDF that includes a cover letter, resume, and salary requirements with the subject line CrateShopManager_LAST NAME to artservicesjobs@minnesotastreetproject.com. No calls, please.

We will respond only to applicants we intend to interview. Thank you for your interest in Minnesota Street Project Art Services.

----------

